# Kawasaki left behind?



## websy (Mar 20, 2009)

Upon reviewing the HP ratings for some of the newer machines, I'm quite dissapointed to hear that the '09 Brute has no power increase while the Polaris(850XT) and Can-ams(Renegade, Outlander) have both increased HP in comparable models. I also find it strange that some of the single cylinder engines(KinqQuad) are so close to the BF. These are last years ratings:

AC 1000_________65.84 hp 
Can Am 800______61.7 hp 
Can Am 650______55.4 hp 
Brute 750 Carb____50.1 hp 
Polaris 800_______50.1 hp 
Brute 750 EFI_____49.8 hp 
King Quad 750____49.6 hp 
King 700_________48.5 hp 
Grizzly 700________45.6 hp 
Polaris 700_______44.3 hp 
AC 700 H1_______41.4 hp 
AC 700__________41.4 hp 
Grizzly 660_______40.9 hp 
Can Am 500______40.4 hp 
AC 650 H1_______39.3 hp 
Rincon 680_______38.5 hp 

Here is a link for the compliance certificate for the 2009 Can-ams:

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onroad...omply/2009/bombardier_atv_um0100062r1_800.pdf

I dont remember the calculation for KW to HP but I think thats around 70HP. The brute is still hovering around 50:zx11pissed:.

I hear the Polaris 850XT is right around 75HP:bigeyes:.

The last thing we need is Po-Po's making us look bad.

Just wondering if anyone has any thoughts. Is kawasaki *****ing the bed here?


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR (Feb 25, 2009)

No idea but they better be back in the game when I buy my next bike. I love my brute, but I'm buying the best most powerful bike for the money next bike, same as I did with this one.

If I were buying a new bike today it would be a PoPo 850 or a Canned ham 800R


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you fellas just hang on. We'll be getting the scoop on the 2010 lineup here in a bout 3 months. Should be seeing a new diff engament system and I have a feeling you will definitely see 850 class machine.
What's funny though is, even with our less HP comparatively, we still hanging with if not beatng those 850's.

i bleed team green!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

amen cant wait for the 2010


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Brute Force all the way!!! I've been on the trial with them all and wouldn't do anything different next time.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Phreebsd where did you hear that there would be a different diff engament one off the reasons I bought a brute was because there was still some simplesity to it as far as mechanical parts not all the automatic engaugments and diff locks


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Have you checked the $$ for those machines?

The Brute can hang and beat some of those bikes (might need a mod or 3 for the Renegade) and still affordable. And really, once your going 60+ mph, how much faster do you need to go on a trail?

No doubt the Polaris and Can-am are nice, fast and a great ride......but for reliability, do it yourself fixability and cost of replacment parts....I'll take my Brute or even a Honda before them.


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

i rode a 09 800r outlander before i bought my brute. i cant see spending 10,000 on a can am. then u needa put skids on it first thing.. brute is alot better in my book


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

Ill keep my brute, its less money than all the others.


----------



## Suisyco (Mar 29, 2009)

I love my kawi and would not have anything else. The brutes may be down in the numbers area but they make great use of the power they have. Sometimes it comes down to the rider on the machine anyway.


----------



## Mall Crawler (Jan 13, 2009)

I love mine even after breaking 3 axles over the course of 2 rides. lol The bottom line like someone said before id none of the other bikes have the online do-it-yourself support like Kawi does.

:mimbrules:


----------



## k5blazerboy (Mar 25, 2009)

Love my brute, cant wait for the 2010 line up, even though I wont be able to afford one, I still wanna know what they have up there sleeve:rockn:


----------



## BF650SRA (Mar 15, 2009)

websy said:


> AC 1000_________65.84 hp
> Can Am 800______61.7 hp
> Can Am 650______55.4 hp
> Brute 750 Carb____50.1 hp
> ...


Let us not forget the mighty Brute 650 :wall:


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

How about the weight of all the bikes? I would like to see what the power to weight ratio is on each of them.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

with me on 'em or you? =P


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Beefy


<---beefy too


----------



## Rúnar (Mar 13, 2009)

i would like too see atv with 4 cylinder


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that will likely never happen do to weight and power restrictions.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

BigP said:


> with me on 'em or you? =P


I'll take the Brute you can have any of the others.:haha:


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

How are the power restrictions managed?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I just wish they would actually produce some of teh concept bikes at the dealer show...:flames:


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

I just wished they would pay more attention to bogging.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

w8tnonu22 said:


> How are the power restrictions managed?


i tried to research my statement and can only find federal regulations on youth atv's.
i could have sworn I read something about cc restrictions on imported atv's.

I rescind my previous statement.


----------



## duncan (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't do the trails so much but kawi's rule in the mud. The bottom end just seems way better with equal or no mods. They also sound and look better:rockn:


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

:werd:


----------

